# Switching hobby!!!!!!!!!! New found love



## ktdarts (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm 27 yrs old and I've been keeping and breeding fish since 10. Everything you can name from cichlids from each continent, different species of pirahna, & countless community tanks. I currently have an African Cichlid biotope (20gal), Red bellied Pirahna tank (60 gal), an Amazon blackwater community tank (30gal) & a 2.5 gallon I breed bettas in. I've kept everything but saltwater fish. I also have the 55 gal I posted for my darts whenever I get them. Cupid has hit me in the heart with the dart frog arrow. Lol... I plan on getting rid of all my fish for more darts since I can't mix them. My wife says its just a phase because she knows how much I love fish but I told her its not at all. Has anybody else given up their main hobby for darts? Every tank I have is in a different room in my house but I want to change that for my darts by having a dart room. Can anybody upload me some pics of a dart frog room (4 or more tanks). Bet that would look so cool. Like I said I've been keeping fish almost 20 yrs and I'm not even 30 yet so I'm quite the expert in the aquarium field but I've never felt so strongly about fish as I do darts. Just wanted to know am I alone on this one? Lol.... NEW FOUND LOVE. SMH


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

There is a whole army of former fish fanatics here. I think there's even a thread about it somewhere. Some were slow making the transition but eventually they all caved. 

I think it's kind of like AA or maybe DFA (Dart Frogs Anonymous)


----------



## ktdarts (Nov 14, 2011)

Kind of strange I love darts more than my fish and I don't even have any yet. Lol.... Aquariums were my world until July when I read jewels of the rainforest.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/search.php?searchid=1990812&pp=25

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...723-stems-frog-room-updated-12-29-2011-a.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...5391-sports_doc-frog-room-picture-update.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/49903-around-james67s-frog-room.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-new-wooden-hill-stream-tank-constr-jrnl.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/46988-terrarium-room-build-pic-heavy.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/76488-bug-room.html

ok and a shameless plug of mine in progress
http://www.dartfrogz.com/f8/motydesigns-future-frog-room-3505/


----------



## ktdarts (Nov 14, 2011)

frogface said:


> There is a whole army of former fish fanatics here. I think there's even a thread about it somewhere. Some were slow making the transition but eventually they all caved.
> 
> I think it's kind of like AA or maybe DFA (Dart Frogs Anonymous)



Lol... Bet they did


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

haha ive only 21 and ive been keeping fish for 12 years myself and recently gotten into the PDF world. I used to breed discus in HS and i still have a single 60 gallon community tank with my beloved discus and a range of other things so i took an old 40 gal breeding tank i had sitting around and its not my new viv. I would say personally, i have always enjoyed amphibians and reptiles and i didnt get them before now because i group up in a family of fish tank lovers and had basically everything i needed to set things up and do things cheap because of knowing people in the hobby. 

I doubt that i will be getting rid of my last remaining fish tank because i still do really love it but i would be lying if i said that i havent had thoughts about what it would look like as a terrarium! lol

I would say choose your favorite fish tank and leave it be, or even just stick your favorites in one tank(if possible) and have one to enjoy. If you have been in the hobby for that long im sure you really enjoy them like i do and i know i would miss having atleast one fish tank around.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

> I doubt that i will be getting rid of my last remaining fish tank because i still do really love it


How many times have we heard those famous words?


----------



## ktdarts (Nov 14, 2011)

Micro said:


> haha ive only 21 and ive been keeping fish for 12 years myself and recently gotten into the PDF world. I used to breed discus in HS and i still have a single 60 gallon community tank with my beloved discus and a range of other things so i took an old 40 gal breeding tank i had sitting around and its not my new viv. I would say personally, i have always enjoyed amphibians and reptiles and i didnt get them before now because i group up in a family of fish tank lovers and had basically everything i needed to set things up and do things cheap because of knowing people in the hobby.
> 
> I doubt that i will be getting rid of my last remaining fish tank because i still do really love it but i would be lying if i said that i havent had thoughts about what it would look like as a terrarium! lol
> 
> I would say choose your favorite fish tank and leave it be, or even just stick your favorites in one tank(if possible) and have one to enjoy. If you have been in the hobby for that long im sure you really enjoy them like i do and i know i would miss having atleast one fish tank around.



Oh man, even I've never kept discus so u must be pretty good. You are absolutely right about keeping atleast one tank because I love em so much. I find myself in my local fish store every pay period. Lol... Thanks for the advice. I will most likely keep my Amazon blackwater biotope setup since I really love having fish and plants that live together in the wild.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

ktdarts said:


> Oh man, even I've never kept discus so u must be pretty good. You are absolutely right about keeping atleast one tank because I love em so much. I find myself in my local fish store every pay period. Lol... Thanks for the advice. I will most likely keep my Amazon blackwater biotope setup since I really love having fish and plants that live together in the wild.


yeah and his discus are EFFING NICE!!! i think thats a nosy-b chilling in the plants too


----------



## ktdarts (Nov 14, 2011)

frogface said:


> How many times have we heard those famous words?


Hahahahaha.


----------



## ktdarts (Nov 14, 2011)

motydesign said:


> yeah and his discus are effing nice!!! I think thats a nosy-b chilling in the plants too


now that's what i call top notch. Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

i need to do a water change in mine today and then ill try and get some pics of it, its a bit messy right now as ive been busy with the new viv, working full time and going to school full time doesnt leave much room in between to keep it in show quality condition but i still think its nice.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I was a reptile guy in junior high, and I also had a few common frogs. Somewhere in 2010, I came across a pet store that sold darts, and lost my mind. The vivarium part is a whole other story. I'm locked in now. I've had some gold fish, but they bore me and I hate too deal with lots of water. Chicks love a nice fish tank over the frogs though.


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

they are wa-a-aay less maintenance than salt water.

that's the part I like.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

b-nice said:


> I've had some gold fish, but they bore me and i hate too deal with lots of water. Chicks love a nice fish tank over the frogs though.


not mine!!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm a reformed cichlid fanatic. I've had dozens of tanks set up at one time to breed cichlids. All kinds. Malawi, Tanganyika, Discus, some Central Americans. I was even involved in our local club. I got my first lizards when I was 14 and I've kept and bred chameleons and day geckos. But when I saw my first dart frogs and mantellas at a reptile swap in suburban Chicago 15 years ago I knew that was it. I waited and waited then made the plunge two years ago. Since then, well vivs greatly outnumber fish tanks. In fact I'm down to two fish tanks left.....they will be converted shortly. Anyone wanna buy some cichlid fry?? Maybe someday I'll actually get around to taking some pics of my frog room. 
Welcome to the dart frog addiction ktdarts. We should set a reminder on our phones and check back with you in a year and see how many aquariums you have set up lol


----------



## ktdarts (Nov 14, 2011)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I'm a reformed cichlid fanatic. I've had dozens of tanks set up at one time to breed cichlids. All kinds. Malawi, Tanganyika, Discus, some Central Americans. I was even involved in our local club. I got my first lizards when I was 14 and I've kept and bred chameleons and day geckos. But when I saw my first dart frogs and mantellas at a reptile swap in suburban Chicago 15 years ago I knew that was it. I waited and waited then made the plunge two years ago. Since then, well vivs greatly outnumber fish tanks. In fact I'm down to two fish tanks left.....they will be converted shortly. Anyone wanna buy some cichlid fry?? Maybe someday I'll actually get around to taking some pics of my frog room.
> Welcome to the dart frog addiction ktdarts. We should set a reminder on our phones and check back with you in a year and see how many aquariums you have set up lol


I'm going 6 max. Maybe 8. Lol...


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

Here is my aquarium... the viv is going on the wall across from this tank so i can enjoy both while laying in bed...


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

I also am a reformed fish fanatic. It started started just like my fish tanks. One, two, twelve... Now I only have one fish tank and the rest are dart tanks. I couldnt get rid of all the fish so I just kept one with my zebra plecos. It makes a great place to grow out my java moss! I am slimming my frogs to just what I should be able to handle with twins on the way. Egg feeders all the way!


----------



## Lbacha (Sep 7, 2011)

I've had aquariums for over 25 years and I'll never claim to be much of a fish fan I've always kept planted tanks or reef tanks where fish were the afterthought, I also kept PDFs in the early nineties (it was a different hobby then) and I mainly got into them for a way to set up neat vivariums I've come to realize I'm a plant guy who likes to accent his plants with some nice fauna, I think you will find that both fish and PDFs are an extension of the same enjoyment much like plants are for me I you like breeding fish the PDFs are no different just another challenge. Good luck on te frogs but I promise you will be back to fish at some point, once that new fish catches your eye and you have to have it you will be back.

Len


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Venutus1 said:


> they are wa-a-aay less maintenance than salt water.
> 
> that's the part I like.


I second that bro!


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

I kinda miss these guys, college is too busy for me though to be keeping any animals so right now all I really have is a viv with just plants in it  (water changes, dosing fertilizers, etc for the fish tanks takes too much time for my busy schedule so I broke them down, these are just a few examples of what I've done over the years)
































http://i48.tinypic.com/f3cqiq.jpg
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm100/clwatkins10/IMG_0373.jpg
http://i35.tinypic.com/fel0nc.jpg
And the driftwood that never saw any water (four feet from end-to-end) 








Maybe one day... Or maybe I'll put in in a viv with some darts when I have the time


----------



## intelsuit (Jul 31, 2011)

ktdarts said:


> I'm 27 yrs old and I've been keeping and breeding fish since 10. Everything you can name from cichlids from each continent, different species of pirahna, & countless community tanks. I currently have an African Cichlid biotope (20gal), Red bellied Pirahna tank (60 gal), an Amazon blackwater community tank (30gal) & a 2.5 gallon I breed bettas in. I've kept everything but saltwater fish. I also have the 55 gal I posted for my darts whenever I get them. Cupid has hit me in the heart with the dart frog arrow. Lol... I plan on getting rid of all my fish for more darts since I can't mix them. My wife says its just a phase because she knows how much I love fish but I told her its not at all. Has anybody else given up their main hobby for darts? Every tank I have is in a different room in my house but I want to change that for my darts by having a dart room. Can anybody upload me some pics of a dart frog room (4 or more tanks). Bet that would look so cool. Like I said I've been keeping fish almost 20 yrs and I'm not even 30 yet so I'm quite the expert in the aquarium field but I've never felt so strongly about fish as I do darts. Just wanted to know am I alone on this one? Lol.... NEW FOUND LOVE. SMH


I applaud your decision. I decided to do the same thing a while back. It all started with a 10 g and now I still have the 10 but I added a 40 g aquarium and a 55 g paludarium but before I started buying supplies my son wanted crabs. We settled on geosesarma sp. and I setup the 55 g for them. All have died despite my best efforts and only a single male remains. I see him every 5 days. Boring! So I purchased some tinc Cobalts tonight. We shall see how they all do together but only time will tell. I was getting tired of watching springtails and the fruit flies interact. I needed something more. I now say hello to the fish and feed them but spend most of my time staring at the semi empty tank wondering what I should do about it. Today was the turning point for me. I am so excited!


----------



## jsb (Dec 19, 2011)

Well for now I still have my fish tanks, I will have to wait until I actually get a frog before I dump all my fish tanks


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I've been told several times that fish people do better with dart frogs then people who come from just keeping reptiles or herps. I don't know how true that is, but more than one person has told me this.


----------



## ktdarts (Nov 14, 2011)

Micro said:


> Here is my aquarium... the viv is going on the wall across from this tank so i can enjoy both while laying in bed...


Those look good


----------

